# HDMI TO USB CAPTURE CARD NOT SHOWING



## T-Time (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,
So i bought a HDMI TO USB capture card and it isn't showing up on OBS under video capture device when I try and add it in however my camera from the laptop will show up and it's all plugged in from the PS4 to the PC etc

Please Help, Thanks


----------



## themolluskk (Jan 28, 2021)

Having a very similar issue. I've gotten it to work via a very specific order of setup- power supply -> HDMI OUT -> HDMI IN -> Plug in to PC -> Reboot PC. My capture device is a janky $18 no-brand, but I think this order of setup is consistently working. Only issue I'm having now the device sometimes locking up when I open another program. I hope this helps & would love to hear advice from others.


----------



## Pianomn (Feb 19, 2021)

What would be the best video capture card to use with Mac on OBS?


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 19, 2021)

Pianomn said:


> What would be the best video capture card to use with Mac on OBS?


Might be best to ask that in the Mac support subforum, rather than the Windows one. You'd be more likely to get first-hand answers from Mac users. :)
I believe the Elgato HD60S+ has Mac support though.


----------



## Pianomn (Feb 20, 2021)

themolluskk said:


> Having a very similar issue. I've gotten it to work via a very specific order of setup- power supply -> HDMI OUT -> HDMI IN -> Plug in to PC -> Reboot PC. My capture device is a janky $18 no-brand, but I think this order of setup is consistently working. Only issue I'm having now the device sometimes locking up when I open another program. I hope this helps & would love to hear advice from others.


Thank you!


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Feb 20, 2021)

Does the capture card get recognised by your system? you can check it via the windows kamera app or if you click right on the windows logo in the down left corner, then got to device manager and there in the camera tab your adapter should be shwon together with your webcam.
also try to stick the adapter in different usb ports in your computer and see on which it works. it might not work, because it is on the same internal usb hub, like your webcam.


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Feb 20, 2021)

also in security settings-> camera you might allow obs to use the specific camera.


----------



## Pianomn (Feb 22, 2021)

Grzegorz Bieniek said:


> Does the capture card get recognised by your system? you can check it via the windows kamera app or if you click right on the windows logo in the down left corner, then got to device manager and there in the camera tab your adapter should be shwon together with your webcam.
> also try to stick the adapter in different usb ports in your computer and see on which it works. it might not work, because it is on the same internal usb hub, like your webcam.


I am running macOS so that probably makes a difference.


----------



## Pianomn (Feb 22, 2021)

Pianomn said:


> I am running macOS so that probably makes a difference.


So the thing is, this is an igrabber Capture device that I purchased way back in 2011 and it has been wonderful because the analog vhs videos are sharp clear and I can capture the video in Mpeg4, H.264, or photo JPEG. Photo JPEG is my preferred favorite since it’s less demanding on the processor. When Apple came out with their new system update, 32-bit did not support the video capture device. I wanted to see if I could use the same device with different software. First in an older version of QuickTime and I was able to get the video but not the audio and in the more recent version of QuickTime with Sierra I was able to get the audio but not the video. It’s too bad because I would’ve been able to capture the video in 720p. I tried to see if OBS would recognize my capture device but it did not. So now I suppose I am going to be forced to order a brand new capture device that will be compatible with OBS. I don’t know if there is anything I can do to OBS to enable it to recognize my video capture device successfully?


Pianomn said:


> I am running macOS so that probably makes a difference.





Grzegorz Bieniek said:


> Does the capture card get recognised by your system? you can check it via the windows kamera app or if you click right on the windows logo in the down left corner, then got to device manager and there in the camera tab your adapter should be shwon together with your webcam.
> also try to stick the adapter in different usb ports in your computer and see on which it works. it might not work, because it is on the same internal usb hub, like your webcam.





Grzegorz Bieniek said:


> Does the capture card get recognised by your system? you can check it via the windows kamera app or if you click right on the windows logo in the down left corner, then got to device manager and there in the camera tab your adapter should be shwon together with your webcam.
> also try to stick the adapter in different usb ports in your computer and see on which it works. it might not work, because it is on the same internal usb hub, like your webcam.


No, my capture card does not get recognized by the system.


----------



## Pianomn (Feb 22, 2021)

themolluskk said:


> Having a very similar issue. I've gotten it to work via a very specific order of setup- power supply -> HDMI OUT -> HDMI IN -> Plug in to PC -> Reboot PC. My capture device is a janky $18 no-brand, but I think this order of setup is consistently working. Only issue I'm having now the device sometimes locking up when I open another program. I hope this helps & would love to hear advice from others.


Ok, will check that out!


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Feb 24, 2021)

Sorry for saying, but maybe somebody in the apple forum might help you.


----------



## Meowss (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello, I speak spanish, but this could work for someone, deactivate the access to the cam on privacy configuration of windows, to everything except obs and the (apps and program general permission), deactivate the access app by app and promgram by program


----------



## Sierra7Zulu (Sep 14, 2022)

Grzegorz Bieniek said:


> also in security settings-> camera you might allow obs to use the specific camera.


This did it for me. First time trying to set all this up, had everything hooked up correctly and for the life of me couldn't figure out why OBS was not showing the device or allowing me to stream my PS2. After finally coming across this thread and seeing this, lo and behold I just needed to allow camera access and now it's showing up just fine. Thank you, kind sir, for this simple suggestion.


Meowss said:


> Hello, I speak spanish, but this could work for someone, deactivate the access to the cam on privacy configuration of windows, to everything except obs and the (apps and program general permission), deactivate the access app by app and promgram by program


And thank you too because I removed camera access to everything else as well. Camera Access -> On, Let apps access your camera -> On, uncheck all except OBS if it's there (it wasn't for me). Let desktop apps access your camera, leave that on (windows 11)

I'm sure someone out there will come across this and find it useful


----------



## Sierra7Zulu (Sep 14, 2022)

Also right click the sound icon on taskbar -> sound settings (again I'm using windows 11). Scroll down to more sound settings and click it. On the new window that opened, switch to the recording tab. Mine says Digital Audio Interface (the video capture card I have hooked up) and it is already checked green. Open the properties to it. Switch to the listen tab, check listen to this device, and under playback through this device, select your computer speakers. Now my recordings have sound although there is a loud hum in the background to it. I'm very new to this, maybe some other newbie finds some use of this. Peace


----------

